# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Feb. 10, 2017"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

February 10, 2017

*
Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Thursday felt more like April than February because a quick â€œNortherâ€ cooled us down from the high 70â€™s to the low 60â€™s, and tamed the humidity down to mountain air. The fish werenâ€™t as scrambled as I was, and as the day progressed I was schooled once again on the fact that fish are slow to change and are not as susceptible to wind and temperature as we humans think, as they have the water and the mud to help insulate them. Quick cool downs are the norm around here, as are warm ups, but unless the effect of the temperature change lasts more than 24-hours, the fish tend to not change much. My early morning attempts at the deeper guts did not work, except for a bunch of â€œsmallsâ€. The â€œbigsâ€ were just not there. Admittedly, we burned fuel today working these guts, and the flats next to them, but I finally relaxed and went with plan B, which was do the same thing as we did prior to the cold front. We ended up locating Thursdayâ€™s fish holding in two feet of water along flats areas covered with a muddy and grassy bottom with occasional shell mixed in for even a little more structure. I have to think that the key takeaway from Thursdayâ€™s adventure would be that you should always keep trying, as you may often be rewarded for doing so.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Ends March 31st)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

Watch Our Latest Videos










Get In On Deer Season While Thereâ€™s Still Timeâ€¦
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. High 77F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. Low 66F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. High 77F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies early will become overcast later during the night. Low 64F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Overcast with rain showers at times. Thunder possible. High 73F. Winds E at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday Night 100 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
A few showers during the evening with numerous thunderstorms developing overnight. Low 63F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%.
*Synopsis: *
Patchy sea fog may occur tonight into Saturday morning. A moderate to at times strong onshore flow may occur over the weekend ahead of the next storm system, which is forecast to impact the middle Texas coast early next work week. Showers and thunderstorms may occur early next week as a cold front pushes across the area. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 66.0 degrees
Seadrift 66.0 degrees
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Muchas Gracias neumÃ¡ticos mas por favor*

Wednesday afternoon, the lodge welcomed 45 guests for another year with one of the largest tire distributors in the United States. We had an awesome turn out with remarkable weather, the day they arrived. Well, a norther hit overnight making for a sporty ride out along with tougher fishing conditions. Team work, guide tenacity and communication found scores of fish for the guests. Deb and I want to thank the guests, staff and guides for making this event turn out a memorable one.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------

